# Help- how to setup headphones via a new home cinema system



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi. 

My first post here and good work chaps! 

This question has got to be a popular one but I can't find any threads!

I have been fortunate enough to get a bonus at work and thought " new tv and cinema set"

I invested in a series 8 samsung 3d tv and a samsung home cinema ht-c5800. I also have a virgin media digital box and an xbox games console. Digi box and xbox are connected to cinema system by 2x hdmi sockets and hdmi out to the tv. This all works fine and sounds great.

But..........

It's imperative that I can use headphones at night ( kids and wife asleep)but there is no headphone socket on the cinema set so no joy there. The only headphone jack is in the tv. I assume because the HMDI is plugged into the cinema box this is why I get No sound once the headphones is plugged into the TV

Im fairly competent in this area but really stuck here!! Please please send me any advice with links to equipment if needed

Thanks in advance!!!!

Oli in the UK


Please help so I can play and watch tv with headphones


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Assuming you have no audio output on the c5800, you need to run your analog audio outputs from all you components to an RCA switcher, to a headphone amp, to your headphones.

If the c5800 can be returned, and it's imperative that you have a headphone jack, you can also buy an HT system with a headphone jack instead.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a shot in the dark here since I don't know the exact model of your television but is it possible that in the tv's menu that you have to set it up and turn the headphone out jack on?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_Essence_One/


----------

